
Show HN: Carwala – get notified if something happens to your car - bonobo886
https://www.carwala.co
======
bonobo886
Hi all,

I got inspired a few weeks ago and had some spare time to hack on a side
project.

Long story short, a few days after shelter in place started, my car brand new
car was broken into. The back window was broken, and the car could've been
sitting around for at least 3 days before we needed to use it again. My
partner was devastated when she found the car in that condition.

I decided to make a windshield sticker that allows anyone to contact you to
tell you if you need to move your car, or if your car has been broken into,
without sharing your personal contact information.

Anyone can walk up to your car, scan the QR code on the sticker and push a
button to contact you.

I hacked this together over the last week or so and would love to hear what
y'all think.

Would you use something like this?

